# Elbow tendinitis from LBBS



## Hurt (Mar 13, 2019)

The title pretty much sums it up. I’ve recently switched to low bar and I love everything about it EXCEPT my elbows are absolutely on FIRE after every session.

Yesterday I was supposed to bench after squatting and my left elbow was so bad I could barely press 2 plates (I was supposed to be doing triples with 390 - needless to say that didn’t happen).

I’ve read a lot in regards to mobility, changing hand placement, changing grip, etc. but I was just curious if anyone on the board has a) experienced this and b) found a solution that worked for them?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

There really is no solution. Some people just will never be able to back squat low bar without elbow pain.  I for one, will never get under an oly bar again. It's SSB or buffalo bar from here on out. Which sucks cause now I have a mastadon bar in my gym 

Some things that used to help me suffer thru it:

Keeping a close eye on shoulder ROM. Keeping scaps clear and free.

Keeping pecs and lats loose

Don't wrap all fingers around the bar. I used to keep my pinky and ring finger under the bar

Use high bar whenever possible such as for assistance work 

That's about it. This is a problem I have never solved and never seen anyone else solve it either. It plagued me and several teammates. It would shut down bench days and leave us in agony.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> There really is no solution. Some people just will never be able to back squat low bar without elbow pain.  I for one, will never get under an oly bar again. It's SSB or buffalo bar from here on out. Which sucks cause now I have a mastadon bar in my gym
> 
> Some things that used to help me suffer thru it:
> 
> ...



Thanks man - I was afraid that might be the case.

I was considering a buffalo bar for my garage set up so I think you just made that decision easier for me.

I will def have to do high bar on bench days - that sh*t was unbearable.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Thanks man - I was afraid that might be the case.
> 
> I was considering a buffalo bar for my garage set up so I think you just made that decision easier for me.
> 
> I will def have to do high bar on bench days - that sh*t was unbearable.



If you go buffalo bar get the duffin version. Amazing bar. Works awesome for bench too.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Like pob said. The pinky under the bar, talon grip, has helped me keep my elbows down by my sides. Which, in turn, has kept mine pain free.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you go buffalo bar get the duffin version. Amazing bar. Works awesome for bench too.



Thats the one I was considering - along with the shoulderok they make as well to help with shoulder stability.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh another thing to note is this isn't tendinitis.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh another thing to note is this isn't tendinitis.



Yeah sorry I should’ve specified it reaggravated an old case of tendinitis for me just from the strain it’s putting on my elbows. I didn’t mean that it caused it - I’ve only had like 4 sessions with LB positioning so far.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Forgot to mention. When i had this similar problem before. Ecks mentioned a wider grip. Tinymk said he had to lay his arms on top of the bar because of the issues.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Forgot to mention. When i had this similar problem before. Ecks mentioned a wider grip. Tinymk said he had to lay his arms on top of the bar because of the issues.



Oh yeah forgot that one. Wider grip can help.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

I ended up going to this new-aged chiropractor at my gym awhile ago. He put this laser around the area for a while to heat it up, massaged it with some weird gel, than stuck some electrodes around my elbow and than shocked them bitches into submission...haven't had a problem since. This was back late 2018.


----------

